# Jaeger Rifle scores again



## Flint Arrow (Nov 27, 2016)

Brian shot another buck yesterday morning at 94 yards with his hand made blackpowder. He took 2 mores does this morning and all on video! He is not playing around this year.


----------



## stabow (Nov 27, 2016)

Congratulations......


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 28, 2016)

Awesome buck congrats


----------

